# biggest crappie



## goose killer

What is the biggest crappie you have ever caught.

The biggest I caught was 15 inches and It weighed about a pound and half.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That's a nice crappie! I've only seen the 14 inch mark and still questing for the 15.


----------



## mallard

The biggest crappie I have ever seen caught was 16 1/2"  .That was my sisters ex boyfriend who caught it.My brother in law and myself tried to convince him to get it mounted.He stored it in the deepfreeze for a year, then threw it away :splat: .That was by far the biggest crappie I have ever seen.My biggest was 2lbs 1oz.Fish that size were not nearly as rare 15 years ago as they are now.


----------



## Park

Last spring we released out of my boat a 13,14.5 and 2 - 15.5 inchers. We encourage everyone to release those bigger fish unless your certain your going to mount it. I will never be able to catch that 17 incher if I don't let the bigger fish go. We eat the 10 to 11.5 inchers.
8) Tight Lines
Park


----------



## Brad Anderson

I've got a couple in the 15" range. If you fish the right places 14" craps aren't unusual. A couple of winters ago, I caught 8 14" craps in 20 minutes.

Biggest I've ever seen was a 16" monster that looked like a 3lb smallmouth.

Hanging with the pelicans...


----------



## Maverick

Common Brad lets be honest... 8) I know you have caught a few 16" in your life!!! :fro: Sometimes propane screws with your ability to judge there size or is the coors lights?

Mav....


----------



## Ryan_Todd

two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.


----------



## PSDC

Caught two one night 17" and 17 1/4". Biggest one tipped the
scale at 3lbs 14oz. Ate the two pigs that night for supper.

That was back in 1984.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

these are some red lake crappies brought up through the ice


----------



## huntnfish

10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds, I find that hard to believe. How long were they?


----------



## Brad Anderson

2 lb craps aren't all that rare. Now 3 lb craps, that is a whole different deal.

When you get into an old school of craps, they can average 1 3/4 to 2 lbs.

I believe him.


----------



## huntnfish

I am not saying that they weren't that big. I am more curious of the length. Last winter we caught 5 or 6 15 inchers, but they weren't 2 pounds. I don't know where you fish that a 2 pounder is common, but anywhere that I have fished, a 2 pounder is a real nice fish.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

have you ever heard of red lake? that has been one of the major crappie hot spots for the past couple of years. when you fish red lake crappies the bait shop guy gives you 3 to 4 inch chubs instead of crappie minnows. there was one caught up there a couple of years ago that was around 5 lbs and is on the wall in one of the resorts. i'm not sure how long they were but we weighed some of them and were letting go all the ones under 2lbs. a 2lb crappie fillet makes a real good sandwich.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Yes indeed


----------



## djleye

A 5 or 6 lb. crappie. That is unbelievable. Did you actually see that one at the resort? Wow.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i think it was in the west winds resort and i believe it was just under 5 pounds. it was a huge crappie.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Our state record is 4lbs 10oz and was 22 inches long. Personally I have never caught a HUGE crappie on a pole, but did catch 3 one night in my throw net that all went over 3lbs while getting shad for bait. I don't think I caught one this spring over 13", but I seem to find the larger ones in the summer.


----------



## lynxx69

Ryan_Todd said:


> two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.


 Well everyone I can't say that I don't beleive him but I will say this. 2 years ago on Pipestem My grandfather and I were fishing and for some reason we were catching fish and many others were not now, we caught our limit(70) that night and went the next morning and managed to get one more limit. Now before we had left the lake I decided to go and see how everyone else had been doing and One guy in particular stuck out, I asked him how's fishing and he said pretty good and I asked him how many he had and how big... This is exactly what he told me.... He said oh 40 or so but we have 10 or so that are 2 lbs and another 8 that are 3 lbs... OK so now I am not saying it couldn't happen but our 140 crappies not one weighed more than a pound so when people start saying that they caught these huge fish then I start to wonder... Maybe I am not a good fisherman no thats not the case people guess what size they are and 9 times out of 10 times they are WRONG!!! I know that I am accurate because my grandfather has a fishery and has to weigh fish all the time so I put our crappies on his Scale and weighed them.... So how in the world did he get 18 crappies out of 40 that were 2 lbs or bigger... You would think out of the 140 I would have had at least one right. Lesson here Fish stories still are told regulary... Don't get me wrong there are nice crappies on pipestem but if there is that big of fish I haven't got one and I fish there all the time in the spring/fall/winter well I justy figured I would share that story with you... OH yeah red Lake If there is 6 lbs crappies then why are people so worried that the crappies are going to die in few years from Red Lake (at least the large generation) And the average is about 1.5 so there are a few 2 lbs...
Now someone Try to tell me that they caught 5 or more 2 lbs or 3 lbs crappies off of pipestem and maybe I will beleive..... :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter

No wonder the fishng is going down some on the ND lakes. WHat the hell do you do with 140 crappies? Ever hear of fishing for the fun of it? Same thing in MN.....take pail after pail of bluegills from the lakes and then wonder why the size and quantity of fish is decreasing. I will agree with the above....I've seen an aweful lot of "1 pound" blugills that in reality would be 1/2 to 3/4 of a pound at best...lots of exageration by us fishermen. As with bluegill fishing, the larger fish should be returned to the water....the smaller fish are much better eating.


----------



## larkin

I live down here in kentucky ....and it isn't unusual to get 3 puonders down here ...i have caught quite a few ....Kentucky Lake is known as the "Crappie Capitol of the World


----------



## BIG e

We also catch crappies in the 3lb. range occasionally.What Ive noticed is once you get in an "old" school of fish , you can stay on them at that depth and catch like sized fish for a while.Here they seem to school much deeper than the small ones.My golden rule is never to move off a spot that is producing big fish.I'll set one spot for hours to pick up a few more slabs.Here we throw back the smaller fish and keep the big ones.If you catch a crappie that is 3lb or better , he is towards the end of his life span anyway , and has spawned several times in his life.The numbers never seem to go down , but every 3rd year or so you get a turnover on the size.For a couple of years the fish will be smaller , and then you can enjoy a couple of years of bigger fish.2lb crappies are quite common here ,and on a given night we might boat a dozen or so of these sized fish.As for the bluegill , every fisherman could catch a limit(there is no limit on lake wylie ) every day and you wouldnt do anything to the population.These fish are stocked several times a year and are considered a nuiscence in a lot of fishing situations.They sure are good bait though.The hybrid bluegills on this lake are a pure pleasure to catch though.They are hard fighting and determined.Good luck to all you nodak guys, nice website.Eric. :-?


----------



## crappiehunter8

Ryan_Todd said:


> two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.


 :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :splat: :splat: :splat: :splat: :dead: :drunk: :spam: :bop: :eyeroll: :sniper: oke: oke: :2cents: :fiddle: :stirpot: :toofunny: :bartime: :box:

(translation that is bs u r so lame i would like to poke u wiht a stick and shoot u (just kidding) thank u for listing that is my two cents now i will go get drunk and fight. see how that works!!!!! i am going to do all my talking in smillies now!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Garvdog

That might possibily have been the dumbest reply i've ever seen.....
:sniper: :lol: 
The biggest crappie i've ever caught was in the 15 inch range. We get some nice ones around here, but I have yet to hit a school of huge ones.


----------



## njsimonson

Agreed. - The six-pound crappie sounds like the 18 pound walleye netted at Ashtabula this spring, and last spring, and the last, and in 1999...

The biggest crappie I've ever caught is probably 12 or 13 inches. I'm not really sure. It probably came on the legendary "crappie day" up at Sibley. Holmes got one that was probably 15 inches that day...that was the biggest I've seen in ND. I saw a few real SLABBERINOS caught at Rodman Reservoir near Interlachen, Florida when I went to school near there.


----------



## fox412

There are several big crappies in red lake. If I knew how to post a picture on the forum I would but I have some pics in my gallery the one on the right is about 15''. If you have never fished there you should make a point to do so.[/img]


----------



## qwakwhaker883

My personal biggest was 16.75 inches, dont know how much she weighed, caught in northern wisconsin. That was last spring, and last weekend we caught 8-9 of them over 13 with the biggest being 14.5 inches. Does anybody know how old a crappie has to be to get to 16 inches? I've been wondering that since I caught it last year.


----------



## wisfishermen

I have caught a couple around 15 - 16 but my biggest was a 17 incher. They taste just as good as the smaller ones with as much meat as a walleye.


----------



## rwestb

Ryan_Todd said:


> two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.


To say that you caught 10 to 12 crappies between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds on red is an absolute lie. I have fished the lake many times and caught a ton of fish. I have yet to break the two pound mark. I am not saying that they are not in there but most of the fish you catch are around a 1 1/2. Talk to any resort owner up there and they will tell you the same thing. They see bucket full after bucket full of slabs come off the lake and the will tell you that the two pounders are rare. As far as the dnr netting a six pounder NOT TRUE. The crappie mounted in the west wind bar was not even caught on red lake. By the way which resort was selling three to four inch chubs? I have bought bait from every bait shop up there and they don't sell the larger chubs to dicourage the targeting of walleye fishing. All of your information sounds like it is from someone who was ACTUALLY there and filled you full of B.S.


----------



## ice man

I have caught a couple in the 12in range and those are my biggest, so they are on the wall.


----------



## 94NDTA

My largest ever was 2lbs 2 oz. Right now I have a 14.5 inch one on my wall, but I have no idea how much it weighed.


----------



## BrdHunter

12" :eyeroll:


----------



## thegoosemaster

personaly my biggest was 17" and 14" both caught in a river by my place when the water was really high...i dont know why they were there but we caught 24 sunfish about 1-1.5lbs the same weekend and panfish arnt too comon in the lakes here. and after that weekend they were gone...but i have seen a 21 inch crappie caught, i dought you belive me but its true. theres just one more part to it tho it was caught on in a stock pond haha but it was still a flippin huge crappie


----------



## chris sc

I did not catch it myself, but it was my measuring tape that my buddy used and he caught a white crappie 18 5/8 " i dont know what it actually weighed. He had it mounted and the taxidermist charged him for 19 inches. He ended up selling this awesome mount to a friend and that guy still has it in his livingroom. I would never let go of a mount like that if i was him. (beleive it , or not.)


----------



## Techhead

I have caught several right around the 2 3/4 pound mark in the 17 to 18" range, caught, but I let those go except the 18" caught it out of Toad Lake in Minnesota 3 years ago, on a bass spinnerbait. As far as ND goes, biggest about 15" Pipestem, Jamestown and Ashtabula, all good locales for crappies ranging that size. Most in those reservoirs average about 10.5 to 12", some might need to check their rulers because all though there is anomolies in fish growth, these fish are from the same or concurrent year classes which is most prevelant in these systems at this time, and for gods sakes nobody needs 140 crappies first of all isn't that over the possession limit? did you eat all those crappies before catching some more for the freezer. too much of this take, take mentality is what is killing these potential crappie factories for years to come. take the average size eaters home and release the big ones. For those who say what happened to this lake it used to be full of crappies or perch, we took 5 gallon pails out of the lake! SIMPLE ANSWER, YOU HAPPENED TO THAT LAKE, AND MANY LIKE YOU WHO DON'T RESPECT THE WATER AND TAKE MORE THAN YOU NEED.


----------



## marcus_rubbo

i cought my biggest croppie just last sunday at Lazy D Outfitters around Emporia kansas 17 inches....never seen croppie that big..dident know they got that big. I was amazed


----------



## Norm70

[siteimg]4156[/siteimg]

Got this guy last night on the mcclusky canal, using a plain red hook and a minnow. This is my biggest crappie.


----------



## njsimonson

Sweet. What's the population like in McClusky as crappies go?


----------



## Norm70

i honestly do not know. I know 2 years ago you could pick up some crappies during early ice, but now a days i don't know. This was the only one i caught last night. I was actually waiting for a nice northern to bite on my other line. I caught that fish on a pole i put out to see if there were any walleyes there.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41

9"...I see I have a long way to go!


----------



## TheGunRunner

chris sc said:


> I did not catch it myself, but it was my measuring tape that my buddy used and he caught a white crappie 18 5/8


its been awhile since i been on here ( i went by the name 'GunRunner" but for some reason, i cant login under that) but in reading this thread, man, i HAD to put in my two cents worth.

i fish for crappie here in northern california 4-5 days a week from feb thru november ( thats 9 months a year). ive caught crappie in exess of 2 lbs, and 3lbs fish about 3 times a month.

ill tell you, it never ceases to crack me up when i hear what some of these fish tape out at. i hear guys talk about 14-15-16-17-18-19 inch crappie. have any of you pulled an actual tape measure out and looked at how long a 18 3/4 inch crappie would actually be?....furthermore, you can use any freshwater fish calculator on the internet ( they calculate weight by fish species and type, and the measurements and give you a fairly accurate weight for the fish.) and find out what a crappie that big would weigh.

like here:

http://www.csgnetwork.com/fishfreshwtcalc.html

right now
the world record black crappie weighed 5lbs 1oz
the world record white crappie weighed 5lbs 3oz

an AVERAGE WEIGHT 19 inch ( which is real close to this 18 3/4 fish) crappie would weight a record breaking 5.43lbs. if it was above average, and heavy it would weigh in at a whopping 6lbs,1/2lb OVER the world record.

a 17"er like the ones previousley mentioned would STILL break the WORLDS RECORD.

i really hate to disagree with you guys, but before taking all of these"fish stories" in, id pull out my tape measure and look at just how long a 18 and 3/4 inch crappie would be. that would be 6 inches short of 2 FOOT LONG.

like i said, i crappie fish damn near on a daily basis, and limit out damn near every morning. we went day before yesterday and caught 75 in about an hour, with the biggest one over 2lbs, and yes, i have photos. im a retired firearms dealer, and im an active state rep for a major fishing tackle and lure manufacter ( whom i wont mention in this post) and in all the fish ive caught ( some of which comming damn close to breaking the state record for california of just over 4lbs) i have NEVER seen a crappie that measured damn near 19".

only way id even consider believing some of this BS is if a person were to actually take the fish,pull out a standard tape measure and lay the fish beside it and photograph it, then id have to check for photoshop errors...LOL

noting personal, but i do believe what they say about fishermen and fibs...lol


----------



## cyoung35

The biggest crappie I ever cought was a little over 3 lbs, however my dad caught one a little over 6 pounds back in the 70's on Clear Lake in California.


----------



## BKillian

Here's the 2 biggest I've seen caught, Me and my wife, a minute apart, 7 ft. apart.


----------



## cyoung35

Very nice looking fish. Hard to find something like that down here in southern California. :beer:


----------



## BKillian

I was still yelling out explatives when she caught hers then I shut up, put another nibble on, and let her sink!


----------



## njsimonson

To update earlier posts, my biggest crappie is a 14" white, and a 13" black. Both caught on the same trip to Jamestown Res last summer.


----------



## zveryok

13' crappie, last bite of the day on a worm, could barely see the float  was about 1-1.25 lbs. Do you mostly use small spinners or live bait?


----------



## dbldcrappie

New here to your forum and noticed this post. Here is a pic of the most recent 2 lber (15 3/4") I caught on Granger Lake, TX. 








Here are a few more. Not 2 lbers but quality slabs.
















A couple more slabs


----------



## xsonmyeyes

First time here, from Indiana....Not 17" but hey, only my 2nd year targeting crappie!! :beer:


----------



## Shu

nice pics guys


----------



## Bagman

This one was an eyelash under 17" when I pulled it out of South Lida nearly 20 years ago. It was just under 3lbs...its been close to 20 yrs so I cant recall exact ounces. I do recall early ice cracking under foot as we WALKED out on the day after Thanksgiving. Worlds worst mount job by a lil old fella who used to do taxidermy (I use the term loosely in his case) over in Moorhead,MN. Money was tight at the time and his price was right...lesson learned. :roll:


----------



## usmarine0352

.. :beer:


----------



## Hog_Killer

hi i am new i love to fish and hunt but i have to tell yall that reading all of this is showing me that alot of people like to fish i love to crappie fish the biggest one i have ever caught was like 14 or 15 inch i did not weigh it but i was a nice fish


----------



## Bustin Lips

a 17 3/4, in the honey hole. private lake, does that count.


----------



## B20XD

My biggest crappie to date. Tipped the scales at 3lb even. Caught her a few weeks ago staging up to spawn. The same day caught a Male that went 2lbs 10oz. but he went to the fryin pan. On the lake we fish about 10% of the fish are bigger than 2 1/2lbs of the ones we catch. About 50% will be around 2 to 2 1/4lbs. and the rest will be the 1 1/2lbers. We have hundreds upon hundreds of brushpiles though that nobody but us know about so that where the bigger fish like to hang out. If we can see a boat around we will not stop and fish our tops, this just allows us to fish them another day to ourselves and keep them from being community holes.


----------



## drakespanker12

caught a 16 inch this winter weighed 2lb 5oz. got it in the freezer right now waiting to be mounted......heard of one that was caught this winter by my home town that went a lil over 19 inches not sure if it made state record or not


----------



## ENOCH12

WAS OUT IN LAKE JESUP HERE IN FL OVER THE WEEKEND WE ONLY CAUGHT 12 THE BIGGEST WAS 13.5 A LIL OVER 2LBS THIS IS MEASURED AN WEIGHED. THE LARGEST I HAVE EVER SEEN WAS CLOSE TO 16.4 I HAVE CAUGHT 3+ LBS BUT NOT MANY[/i][/b]


----------



## ladyangler

8) a friend and myself fished a crappie usa tournament a couple of years ago and he caught a 2.17 crappie. it won biggest fish in the tournament. it was the first time that we had ever fished a crappie tournament and came in 2nd.


----------



## Guest

About four years ago when the limit was still 15/person on URL my son and my buddy and I got into a school that went anywhere from 12 1/2"-14 3/4" with many of them at the upper range. We caught 45 of em in about 1 1/2 hours. What fun was that! I could only keep one line going for a while. It's not like that anymore up there. But I keep going back anyway and catch the walleyes. :beer:


----------



## mmartin

15" from upper red 2 years ago


----------



## GaJeff

Just got back from my first fishing trip of the year down hear in NW Georgia. I took my girlfriend to my favorite "secret" fishing hole. We fished for about an hour and came home with four bass between 4-2 lbs. She caught a 15in 1.5 grith black crappie that weighted 1lb and 13 ounces. I bet if it would of been later in the season, it would of weighed a lot more. So, I agree that crap posted earlier is nothing but fish tales.


----------



## GaJeff

guess it was more like 14.5 in.


----------



## GaJeff




----------



## GaJeff

here it is taken with its mouth open and the catcher


----------



## GaJeff

here is Dana and her fish


----------



## kdcustomcalls

heres a few nice one from last year cant wait until that water temp get to that temp when they start moving in to spawn, caught them on lite up bobbers at nite probably the most fun way to fish


----------



## cattrapper77




----------



## Tylor Johnson

The biggest one ive caught is 14"


----------



## bmxfire37

15 inches, ohio state record. i got a picture of it on the board and everything, let the guy next door eat it!

current ohio record is 13.

you ghave to have the fish to get the reward...atleast i got the picture hehe


----------



## tyler fields

crappiehunter8 said:


> Ryan_Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.
> 
> 
> 
> :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :splat: :splat: :splat: :splat: :dead: :drunk: :spam: :bop: :eyeroll: :sniper: oke: oke: :2cents: :fiddle: :stirpot: :toofunny: :bartime: :box:
> 
> (translation that is bs u r so lame i would like to poke u wiht a stick and shoot u (just kidding) thank u for listing that is my two cents now i will go get drunk and fight. see how that works!!!!! i am going to do all my talking in smillies now!!!!!!!!)
Click to expand...

 What a wierdo,what are you jealous are something


----------



## tyler fields

lynxx69 said:


> Ryan_Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> two years ago my buddy and i were up at red lake and caught 10-12 between 2 and 2 1/2 pounds. i believe the dnr netted one up there that was just under 6 pounds. there are a lot of huge crappies in that lake.
> 
> 
> 
> Well everyone I can't say that I don't beleive him but I will say this. 2 years ago on Pipestem My grandfather and I were fishing and for some reason we were catching fish and many others were not now, we caught our limit(70) that night and went the next morning and managed to get one more limit. Now before we had left the lake I decided to go and see how everyone else had been doing and One guy in particular stuck out, I asked him how's fishing and he said pretty good and I asked him how many he had and how big... This is exactly what he told me.... He said oh 40 or so but we have 10 or so that are 2 lbs and another 8 that are 3 lbs... OK so now I am not saying it couldn't happen but our 140 crappies not one weighed more than a pound so when people start saying that they caught these huge fish then I start to wonder... Maybe I am not a good fisherman no thats not the case people guess what size they are and 9 times out of 10 times they are WRONG!!! I know that I am accurate because my grandfather has a fishery and has to weigh fish all the time so I put our crappies on his Scale and weighed them.... So how in the world did he get 18 crappies out of 40 that were 2 lbs or bigger... You would think out of the 140 I would have had at least one right. Lesson here Fish stories still are told regulary... Don't get me wrong there are nice crappies on pipestem but if there is that big of fish I haven't got one and I fish there all the time in the spring/fall/winter well I justy figured I would share that story with you... OH yeah red Lake If there is 6 lbs crappies then why are people so worried that the crappies are going to die in few years from Red Lake (at least the large generation) And the average is about 1.5 so there are a few 2 lbs...
> Now someone Try to tell me that they caught 5 or more 2 lbs or 3 lbs crappies off of pipestem and maybe I will beleive..... :roll:
Click to expand...

whats wrong with you idiots are you jealous also, jeez one guy says he heard they netted a nice crappie and you people are all over him like he's a no good liar, yes your probably right your not a good fisherman and who gives a damn if your granfathers got a hatchery that doesnt make you an expert. Why dont you give fishing another thought if you can't catch nice fish and you get jealous so easy maybe you should give it up you idiot


----------



## acduckhunt1382

http://www.walleyeheaven.com/world-record-crappie.htm


----------



## teamducker

I have seen red lake crappies first hand and they are big!!! (5 or 6lbs i don't know about)
but.......

My Dad, brother and I had the best ice fishing day of my life on that lake.
Hammered the walleyes during the day...couldn't keep them there at the time but was fun....

We ended up catching 38 crappies smallest was 14 biggest 15 3/4
Believe it or not i don't care! But it was funner than hell!!


----------



## Shaine Swenson

Pulled a 15 1/2 incher out of Pipestem a few years back. Pretty big fish.


----------



## Chuck Smith

This winter pulled up my biggest crappies ever. Fished 3 days very hard. Lake jumping, hole hopping, in very cold weather. Caught 6 fish in those three days. Smallest crappie was 13 inches. Biggest was 15 inches. Here are some pics.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Not big, but I don't fish for them either. Just caught it on a spinner fishin for trout. Probaby 12 inches or so...

But I'm from the east, NJ to be exact. How do you guys pronounce them? We pronounce it Crap-pee. My buddy from down south told me I'm crazy and its pronounced Crop-pee. Just wonderin now that I saw this post...


----------



## crappiekilla

the biggest crappie ive have seen caught was by a friend of mine it was 16 3/4 inches and 2.2 lbs.....eveyone else who says they have caught bigger i dont belive you at all....a picture tells a thousand words...... as for the guy who kept the monster in the freezer to mount (for a year) then threw it away. i hope the fishing gods punish you!!!!


----------



## nathan00

i caught a one 4 ounces away from 3lbs


----------



## nathan00

nathan00 said:


> i caught a one 4 ounces away from 3lbs


 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :koolaid:


----------



## huntnfishn1

a friend caught one that was 4 lbs 13 oz. like a onehundredth of a pound off some kind o record


----------



## nathan00

i am 9 years old but my biggest fish is 2 pounds 8 ounces and 17 inches


----------



## bluesman

The biggest I caught was in my own pond. My Dad put some he had caught in there and years later I caught one that was huge with the biggest crawdad colored Rapala Shad Rap they make. Did not weigh or measure it. Just showed it to my Dad who was mowing the lawn and threw it back. It's eyes were giant and it was hard to tell it was a white crappie because it was so big. Not a fish story... don't know how it would compare top the state record but it was the biggest I've seen. By the way we used to catch really nice black crappies with tiny minnow jigs and bubble bobbers in local strip pits during spring. Marabou Black Ghost streamers on a fly line is a good bet too!
:beer:


----------



## crappiekilla

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Not big, but I don't fish for them either. Just caught it on a spinner fishin for trout. Probaby 12 inches or so...
> 
> But I'm from the east, NJ to be exact. How do you guys pronounce them? We pronounce it Crap-pee. My buddy from down south told me I'm crazy and its pronounced Crop-pee. Just wonderin now that I saw this post...


In Onatario we call them crap-pee...i know they do call them crop-pee down south.......My girlfriend works with some people from the states and one guy told her they call them crop-pees becasue they wont put anything in there mouths that are called crap-pie. lol :lol:


----------



## HUNTGRNHEADS

TheGunRunner said:


> chris sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not catch it myself, but it was my measuring tape that my buddy used and he caught a white crappie 18 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> its been awhile since i been on here ( i went by the name 'GunRunner" but for some reason, i cant login under that) but in reading this thread, man, i HAD to put in my two cents worth.
> 
> i fish for crappie here in northern california 4-5 days a week from feb thru november ( thats 9 months a year). ive caught crappie in exess of 2 lbs, and 3lbs fish about 3 times a month.
> 
> ill tell you, it never ceases to crack me up when i hear what some of these fish tape out at. i hear guys talk about 14-15-16-17-18-19 inch crappie. have any of you pulled an actual tape measure out and looked at how long a 18 3/4 inch crappie would actually be?....furthermore, you can use any freshwater fish calculator on the internet ( they calculate weight by fish species and type, and the measurements and give you a fairly accurate weight for the fish.) and find out what a crappie that big would weigh.
> 
> like here:
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/fishfreshwtcalc.html
> 
> right now
> the world record black crappie weighed 5lbs 1oz
> the world record white crappie weighed 5lbs 3oz
> 
> an AVERAGE WEIGHT 19 inch ( which is real close to this 18 3/4 fish) crappie would weight a record breaking 5.43lbs. if it was above average, and heavy it would weigh in at a whopping 6lbs,1/2lb OVER the world record.
> 
> a 17"er like the ones previousley mentioned would STILL break the WORLDS RECORD.
> 
> i really hate to disagree with you guys, but before taking all of these"fish stories" in, id pull out my tape measure and look at just how long a 18 and 3/4 inch crappie would be. that would be 6 inches short of 2 FOOT LONG.
> 
> like i said, i crappie fish damn near on a daily basis, and limit out damn near every morning. we went day before yesterday and caught 75 in about an hour, with the biggest one over 2lbs, and yes, i have photos. im a retired firearms dealer, and im an active state rep for a major fishing tackle and lure manufacter ( whom i wont mention in this post) and in all the fish ive caught ( some of which comming damn close to breaking the state record for california of just over 4lbs) i have NEVER seen a crappie that measured damn near 19".
> 
> only way id even consider believing some of this BS is if a person were to actually take the fish,pull out a standard tape measure and lay the fish beside it and photograph it, then id have to check for photoshop errors...LOL
> 
> noting personal, but i do believe what they say about fishermen and fibs...lol
Click to expand...

WELL I HAPPEN TO FISH ENID LAKE IN NORTH MISS WHERE THE WORLD RECORD CRAPPIE WAS COUGHT I WISH I COULD HAVE SEEN THE OVER 6 POUNDER THAT WAS MENTIONED I CATCH MANY SLOBBER KNOCKERS EVERY YEAR OUT OF ENID AND HAVE YET TO SEE A CRAPPIE OF THAT SIZE EVER IN MY LIFE AND I HAVE SEEN SOME ABSOLUTLY HUGE FISH CAUGHT THERE SO IM NOT BUYING THE 6 POUNDER STORY NOT BEING RUDE I JUST NEED PROOF TO BELIEVE SUCH A FISHING TALE.


----------



## ruger1

While I do realize there are guys out there who will BS a good story. I tend to believe some guys depending on the location and time of year. For the guys who hit Red Lake around 2002 when it was HOT HOT HOT, I'd tend to believe them.

I've seen many 5 gallon buckets overflowing with 15" and 16" crappies. Hell, I remember throwing back 12" crappies cause they weren't big enough to bother with. The guys that were on Red and caught them know exactly what I'm talking about.

There was an occasional 17" fish coming out of there.

Those fish were impressive and made for some awesome eating.

Last night I was out and had to settle for 11" and 12" crappies on a southern MN lake. Oh well, it's still Crappies in the pan.


----------



## njsimonson

> it never ceases to crack me up when i hear what some of these fish tape out at. i hear guys talk about 14-15-16-17-18-19 inch crappie. have any of you pulled an actual tape measure out and looked at how long a 18 3/4 inch crappie would actually be?....


My guess is about....18 and 3/4 inches. 

Don't be a hater...just fish.


----------



## Tmax-4-

my biggest crappie was round about 17"
fun night!!


----------



## drakespanker12

i caught a 16 1/2 incher last winter jus got back from gettin freeze dryed in the process soon of painting it, wieghted 2lbs 9oz's i know of about 20 other crappies takin from that lake last winter that were around the same size biggest i saw was 17 inches not sure of the wieght but that ones on the wall in the guys gas station.


----------



## mifox

TheGunRunner said:


> chris sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not catch it myself, but it was my measuring tape that my buddy used and he caught a white crappie 18 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> its been awhile since i been on here ( i went by the name 'GunRunner" but for some reason, i cant login under that) but in reading this thread, man, i HAD to put in my two cents worth.
> 
> i fish for crappie here in northern california 4-5 days a week from feb thru november ( thats 9 months a year). ive caught crappie in exess of 2 lbs, and 3lbs fish about 3 times a month.
> 
> ill tell you, it never ceases to crack me up when i hear what some of these fish tape out at. i hear guys talk about 14-15-16-17-18-19 inch crappie. have any of you pulled an actual tape measure out and looked at how long a 18 3/4 inch crappie would actually be?....furthermore, you can use any freshwater fish calculator on the internet ( they calculate weight by fish species and type, and the measurements and give you a fairly accurate weight for the fish.) and find out what a crappie that big would weigh.
> 
> like here:
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/fishfreshwtcalc.html
> 
> right now
> the world record black crappie weighed 5lbs 1oz
> the world record white crappie weighed 5lbs 3oz
> 
> an AVERAGE WEIGHT 19 inch ( which is real close to this 18 3/4 fish) crappie would weight a record breaking 5.43lbs. if it was above average, and heavy it would weigh in at a whopping 6lbs,1/2lb OVER the world record.
> 
> a 17"er like the ones previousley mentioned would STILL break the WORLDS RECORD.
> 
> i really hate to disagree with you guys, but before taking all of these"fish stories" in, id pull out my tape measure and look at just how long a 18 and 3/4 inch crappie would be. that would be 6 inches short of 2 FOOT LONG.
> 
> like i said, i crappie fish damn near on a daily basis, and limit out damn near every morning. we went day before yesterday and caught 75 in about an hour, with the biggest one over 2lbs, and yes, i have photos. im a retired firearms dealer, and im an active state rep for a major fishing tackle and lure manufacter ( whom i wont mention in this post) and in all the fish ive caught ( some of which comming damn close to breaking the state record for california of just over 4lbs) i have NEVER seen a crappie that measured damn near 19".
> 
> only way id even consider believing some of this BS is if a person were to actually take the fish,pull out a standard tape measure and lay the fish beside it and photograph it, then id have to check for photoshop errors...LOL
> 
> noting personal, but i do believe what they say about fishermen and fibs...lol
Click to expand...

This reply is a litte blunt (LOL), but he's right. Any time a "What's your biggest.....?" post appears, there are invariably more than a few exaggerated responses. This guy is no "hater." He's a skeptic and he has every right to be one. Many fishermen never measure their crappie and just guess at it's length/weight. They aren't liars....they are just very excited. No one likes to have their word disputed, but on the other hand no one likes to be talked to like they're a fool. The guys who do a LOT of crappie fishing have the credentials to be skeptical of claims of fish that would be record class size. I have always been skeptical of "I caught....I saw....He caught.....My friend's nephew saw.." followed by some incredbly large size fish. As a fellow skeptic (LOL) I simply EXPECT to see proof before I believe claims of crappies that exceed 17". _"PROOF" means seeing an "unaltered" photo of the fish next to a flat measuring stick/tape._

Here's what I mean.I have a friend who mounted this crappie. It was caught in Indiana in 2008.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

17" caught @ indian lake ohio. 2lbs 2oz i caught it on a panfish assassin in 5 foot of water in late oct.


----------



## snow

A little insight to the Upper Red Lake crappie story,I do business with the Mn DNR in all divsions and in 1999 they re-opened and started stocking upper red lake since it had been closed for 10 years do to commerical tribal fishing/netting,in 2002 the DNR had test traps out to survey the stocking program since they had stocked over 60 million fry by then,what they found was each trap had crappies anywhere from 3-4 fish mixed in with the small walleye,the crappies averaged 10lbs in combined weight,this story blew outof contex,next thing ya know we had a 10lb crappie pulled outof red lake on the cable channels up there  .

BTW,the average life span for a black crappie (which we have in URL) is 7-8years,white crappies from the south are generally longer and more thin.

As far as table fare large black crappies like this really don't taste all that great,they tend to be mushy and have a muddy flavor.So,after hearing about the possibility of catching a 3-4lb black crappie once in my life time we hit upper red hard back then before the word spread,I seen a few over 18"s I never connected but did manage a few up to 17"s.Today its rare to catch a crappie,one here one there,maybe 14"s or so...

here is a 16.6 and a 17" from upper red lake


----------



## Lancer2009

When I was about 4 1/2 I caught a monster 21.5 incher, we didn't get aweight but this thing was nearly as long as I was tall. While it was really long it didn't have a whole lot of body to it and a few of the 15-16 inchers we catch routinely at this place weight more. It's jsut a 10 acre farm pond that is pretty closely managed. We had the fish mounted but our place got broken into and the fish, another 16 in. crappie, microwave and a few other small misclellaneous things were taken. It was a sad day.


----------



## czoom

Have caught 1 at 14' and that thing was fat and huge. 15' must weigh a lot.


----------



## peepaw

We don't see anything that size this far north. I think the biggest I've heard of/seen was maybe 13"


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have a farm pond that we fish that is loaded with them. We can catch about 30 in a couple of hours that will all be 13-16 inches on jigs under a float.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

My biggest was 18.25 inches on a resevoir in wisconsin. Have it mounted on my wall :beer:


----------



## Gunny

Pulled these toads out of the Brainerd area 5 years ago. Truth be known, I'm not a good fisherman... yet. Thank God for a Father-in-Law that knows what he's doing, otherwise I would have no clue. We talk quite often about how he thinks fishing is easier than waterfowl hunting, and I think waterfowl hunting is a walk-in-the-park (insert Jeff Foiles joke here) compared to fishing. We caught 6 that day that were between 11" and 13". I had no idea they got that big, let alone 15" and up. Congrats to all of you on your trophies, and good luck adding to them this year...

Gunny


----------



## Gunny

Found this one from 2 years ago. These were the 2 biggest that day.

Carry on...

Gunny


----------



## Maverick

This is my 2nd biggest. Just caught yesterday! 16"


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Record fish and whoppers are weighed in pounds. How come most of you only measure the length of the fish and do not weigh them? The weight tells me the most about the size of a fish.


----------



## Gunny

You know... that's a good question.

I would venture to say that it's the same reason most of us measure our deer in inches (rack) and not weight (body)...

It's how I've always heard it done... unless it is a true heavyweight.

Granted I've only been fishing for a few years and am still in the learning process... (when does this end?) :lol: .

Muskie fishermen do it.

Northern Pike fishermen do it.

Walleye fishermen seem to do both.

Oddly enough, I rarely here of bass being measured, over being weighed.

Strange...

Gunny


----------



## KurtR

16.5" caught on oahe pulling plugs 2 weeks ago going on the wall have pic on fishing buddy


----------



## tiggerd100

Biggest crappie I've ever caught was right at 19" I have a picture with the tape right next to it. Its not impossible.. I've caught several over 18" here in Kansas. I fish a large crankbait in open water and all my biggest crappie have been caught the same way. just casting over and over out the middle of the lake.


----------



## fieldgeneral

That is a slab there!!


----------



## Gunny

That's not a slab... That's a MONSTER!

I was going to post up a 13 3/4 I caught this summer but... why...? :lol:


----------



## kpgoose

Why start a thread if ur gonna hate on peoples stories. Apparently they grow bigger down here in tx with the longer growing season cause two pound crappie are not all that uncommonn


----------



## Gunny

Are you talking to me?

If so, you need to settle down. I did not start this thread, which can be easily seen by going to the top of the first page.

Also, where in this entire thread, did I "hate" on anyone's story...?


----------



## kpgoose

Didnt think i pointed anyone out. People are calling others liars for no reason. Cant prove it either way. Why is there the mentality that if u havent done somethin great nobody else could have.


----------



## kpgoose

In fact ur one of the few that complimented someone on a good catch


----------



## Gunny

Sorry I got my panties in a twist. I didn't see the negative posts, so I *****umed you were talking to me. My bad.

I think some people need to tear down what others have accomplished due to their thin, dry and cracked egos...


----------



## SDMAN

Wow that's some big crappie :thumb:


----------

